# Holy Grail of Snowbirds has been captured! First Model FB



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I have located and captured a 1958 Snowbird model FB that has been resting for a long time. This is the first year and model for the Snowbird Snowblower. Could this be the only FB left to exist? Snowbirds have a soft spot in my snowblower obsession as this will be #7 in my collection. It all started when I was growing up and would see my next door neighbor use a Snowbird for years clearing his driveway. My father would help him fix the pull cord rope every few years after he would yank it out of the pull start assembly. My other Snowbirds include models: SB, 225, 261, 262 and (2) 263's. One of the Model 263's is used every season as my main snowblower and does a great job. This exclusive FB model is now added to my static collection and mini museum of obsolete snow removal equipment from yesteryear.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet! She's a beauty! an amazing find..
I'll update the webpage soon! 
thanks,
Scot


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you Scot! You do an excellent job with your web pages, keep up the good work!


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Great news! Thanks for sharing your amazing find with us SB nerds.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Greenmtnman glad that someone is excited about the new SB. Do you have a SB? If so what model? Thanks


----------



## sal537 (Oct 17, 2017)

recently I cleaned out a house and garage for a elderly friend and took a snow bird s.225 model home to save it from the junkyard,it looks complete and like it was used sparingly judging by the paint on impeller and skid plates.I have no use for it. ,but it was unique looking so I took it.I would like to see it go to somebody who knows what it is and appreciates it.I live in quincy ma. and have ramps and will help load it on back of truck. Contact me if interested [email protected][email protected]

Thanks
Sal


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Email sent to you Sal


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool find, it looks like it was sitting around for a long time.
Curious as I am just seeing this thread, have you done anything to it?
Does it run?
Did you clean it up any?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Great find. Look at that auger! Another dog eater!


----------

